# education it is.... i've decided!!!



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

Ive decided i need to do some learning as im young enough to do so i want a change that pays good money in tge long run my old boss gave me a referance saying i have manager type skills and after leaving them i worked pretty much independently 

I want to go into a manager position in something but not sure what so what would every one recemend i do in a collage or uni? And what are the costs like heres?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

you did not mention your profession... 

Colleges/ Universities are expensive in UAE....
i do not know your definition of colleges and universities...
but in uae all the institutes which are not able to fulfill the ministries criteria of getting a license of a Universities, they are called colleges...
Moreover colleges give an affiliated degree and universities give a recognized degree... 

forget about all this... what degree/ professional qualification are you planning to do...
professional qualifications can be relatively cheaper....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont know if you are asking about getting a job at a university or attending a university? The post is quite confusing.


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

nm62 said:


> you did not mention your profession...
> 
> Colleges/ Universities are expensive in UAE....
> i do not know your definition of colleges and universities...
> ...


Right well i didnt metion what i wanted to do as i symply dont know
i havnt got that far yet (i feel like im 15 again and not knowing what i want to be when im older)
i just know i want to do further education in something i can use to be a manager in a company ir something 
You see back in england i looked after elderly people in there homes towards there end of life and there is no call for that out here


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> I dont know if you are asking about getting a job at a university or attending a university? The post is quite confusing.


YeS sorry it was late last night
And i jad a million and one things going through my head... Just re-read it and your right it doesnt make sense at all
Basicly i want to go to a uni out here i want to develop my education more


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

laurencree said:


> Right well i didnt metion what i wanted to do as i symply dont know
> i havnt got that far yet (i feel like im 15 again and not knowing what i want to be when im older)
> i just know i want to do further education in something i can use to be a manager in a company ir something
> You see back in england i looked after elderly people in there homes towards there end of life and there is no call for that out here



Well! you are still not very clear about what you are asking...
the only thing you want is to become a "Manager"....

Come down to old Dubai... Managers are getting dh 1500 monthly but the visa designation says MANAGER..... 

you did not even mention what is your current qualification...
should i advise you on Bachelors degree or Masters degree...
or A levels ....

Science --- you have worked in Home for senior citizens so maybe... counseling/sociology from Middlesex university dubai is good.... 
I think special needs schools are full of vacancies for specialist teachers...
Ministry of education has politely requested all school to have teachers to be trained for recognizing these kids... Dyslexia/Reading Difficulties (i forgot that course... it is offered in knowledge village...) 

Commerce --- go for masters in leadership management(i think british university offers it) it is one of the most demanded degrees right now...

take a minute and at least give your career back ground knowledge...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

An English language course would be a good place to start then take it from there.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> An English language course would be a good place to start then take it from there.


Unfortunately I'd have to agree, especially if the OP's native tongue is English...


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

nm62 said:


> Well! you are still not very clear about what you are asking...
> the only thing you want is to become a "Manager"....
> 
> Come down to old Dubai... Managers are getting dh 1500 monthly but the visa designation says MANAGER.....
> ...


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

EmilieTS said:


> Unfortunately I'd have to agree, especially if the OP's native tongue is English...


OP's and just for the record my native language is English


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

laurencree said:


> OP's and just for the record my native language is English


There ment to be a ? After OP's


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

laurencree said:


> There ment to be a ? After OP's


OP = original poster

From the sounds of your past experience, maybe you could look for a masters in healthcare management. It's easier to get a managerial job in the industry you know the best.


----------

